# Boat hits pier...



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

http://wkrg.com/news/article/boat_accident_in_gulf_shores/6521/



> A boat ran into a piling of the old Gulf State Pier in Gulf Shores around 8:30pm. Fire Marshall Keith Martin with the Gulf Shores Fire Department says a pleasure boat hit a piling of the old pier at Gulf State Park. According to Martin a 7 or 8 year old child was knocked unconscious during the accident and has been flown by Life Flight to Sacred Heart Hospital in Pensacola. Four other adults in the boat were found covered in fuel from the vessel and taken to South Baldwin Hospital in Foley. Martin says the adults had minor injuries and were all able to walk around. First responders from Alabama Marine Police, Orange Beach as well as the Coast Guard assisted in getting the boat back to shore and treating injuries.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

if i was on the pier i would of said hey there's a pier there


----------



## dustyshpp (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey pier# .....Heard up here in Bham day before yesterday on the newsthat the funds had been approved to build the GS PIER back to 1500 feet......Anyword?????? Said pier would be ready late 08.............Just wondering?????????????


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dustyshpp (11/2/2007)*Hey pier# .....Heard up here in Bham day before yesterday on the newsthat the funds had been approved to build the GS PIER back to 1500 feet......Anyword?????? Said pier would be ready late 08.............Just wondering?????????????


http://www.newsobserver.com/802/story/748540.html


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe if I had been on the pierI would have been trying to help the people that were injured, especially the child


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Followup report on TV5 has video of the sunken boat and shows impact point on the piling.

http://wkrg.com/news/article/tragedy_on_the_gulf/6544/

Sidenote: the earlier article stated construction of the new pier was slated to begin in mid November and be completed in 15 months.

That would makeFeb. 2009 the completion date. (I'll believe it when I see it ;-)


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

My prayers are with the FAMILY and the CREW. Been there done that and I DON'T WANT THE DAMN SHIRT. 

Sounds like they hit it straight on. Heard a story from a PFF member that they almost hit it last year and they are from out of O.B. They got lucky. 

God bless them. :angel


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Mobile Register article:
*Five injured as boat crashes*

http://www.al.com/news/press-register/index.ssf?/base/news/1194081616172900.xml&coll=3


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope everybody comes out okay. I can't believe that they wouldn't put some kind of light or something on that rubble. I mean not everybody is familiar with the area. Hell even some damn reflective tape is better than nothing!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats pathetic there has never been any lights on the rubble since 2004. How much would a few of those road construction battery powered flashing beacons cost per year? Give me a break. They might not meet USCG requirements for proper lights but neither does total darkness.:boo


----------

